# SolenTTeers - Pre Xmas meet 12/12



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am away for most of November, so it is unlikely we will have a November meet (although if someone wants to run one please feel free to organise it :wink: )

However a date for the diary: The pre Christmas meet will be held on *Wednesday 12th December at 7:30 for 8:00pm*

I have booked a table for 12 with the option of 20 (or more) at:

The Empress of Blandings
Romsey Rd, 
Copythorne, 
Southampton, 
Hampshire, SO40 2PB










Please post if you are up for this:

Richard & Julie
John & Helen


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Richard & Julie 
John & Helen
Stephen & Anna 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Christmas presents for all!

Santa

[smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

me too
BillP


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats "You two" ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Venue now announced. Nice and easy, on the road that runs parallel to the M27 between Junction 1 and Junction 2.

I need provisional numbers by 1st December.

Cheers Richard [smiley=santa.gif]

Richard & Julie
John & Helen
Stephen & Anna 8) 
BillP
Merv


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Venue now announced. Nice and easy, on the road that runs parallel to the M27 between Junction 1 and Junction 2.
> 
> I need provisional numbers by 1st December.
> 
> ...


Thats a funny venue, do we sit at the side of the road or on it? :roll:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Hello chaps. Long time no post.

No, I've not fallen off the planet, but almost.

I've been living and working in Saudi Arabia since February and look like being here for some time.

Wave to the missus if you see her driving around in MY car though. Although we'll probably move her out here in the coming months as well. Expect to see the car for sale some time in the new year.

Suffice to say I won't be making this meet. Have a beer for me!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry but I will be away as well have a nice meal and say hello to santa for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Come on guys, dont be shy.......


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Andrea held her dads wake at the E of B in Aug 

Got my best mates 40th on the 12th Dec so wont be there. Have a great time and look forward to seeing you in the new year.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Richard & Julie
John & Helen
Stephen & Anna 
Bill & Lorraine
Merv
Guy 
Andy
Malcolm & Sue (TBC)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Tomorrow 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Tonight [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

See you all there


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone for a good evening, I think the venue was ideal, with good food and beer.

3 TTs
1 Porsche
1Peugeot

Hope everyone has a Great Christmas, and see you all in the New Year.


----------

